# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Saut de page BI Publisher via Apex

## l.toto2

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe actuellement sous Apex (Oracle Application Express) et j'ai besoin de faire un export (.rtf) pour ensuite le sortir en PDF.

J'ai install le module Bi Publisher dans Word... celui ci fonctionne parfaitement.

**********************************************************

J'ai plusieurs tableaux qui sont dans une boucle et qui ressortent toutes les donnes dans ma base de donnes, j'ai bien spcifi mon tableau en tant que paragraphe solidaire..... etc.

Quand je le prvisualise via Word cela fonctionne parfaitement  ... saut de ligne si un tableau est trop grand.  ::D: 

Mais lorsque je passe via Apex ce reglage n'est plus pris en compte et donc mes tableaux de bas de page se retrouvent sur deux pages.  ::(: 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide ?

Merci Beaucoup  ::D: 

**********************************************************

----------

